# lcd & crt on a laptop -- setup question

## gwydion

Although it has been asked before, in various forms, does anybody have any success stories getting something like this to work?  How about tips, advice, snippets of configs, etc?

The reason I ask is that I just started looking around for resources on getting my laptop to work properly with both the lcd & crt.  I have a Hewlitt Packard XH535 (Athlon4 950) with a Trident CyberBladeXP which reportedly supports this.  I haven't had much time to play with it yet, I'm mostly just looking for information at this point.  I'll mess with it some more when I get home, and possibly try to get a Documentation, Tips & Tricks thread going.

So, please, anyone with experience, further questions, tips, hints, etc.... post away  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance,

gwyd

----------

## krunk

Same question. I'm using a Dell Inspiron 5150 with a nvidia 5200go. I've searched......I just want the simplest of howto's. Do I need to enter another section in xf86config-4 for my monitor, for my other mouse, for my other keyboard? How do I initiate the switch? Where do I even start?

----------

## Bouncelot

I've been at this a little aswell. I haven't found anything on the screen (other then the previous links). I am using a USB keyboard and mouse. The keyboard simply worked, the mouse required a separate mous definition in the X config. You simply load both mice every time.

----------

## krunk

Maybe you do the same for the monitor? I'm going to give it a try later if I can squeeze it in before school starts.

----------

## artoo

I just got a 5200go put into my Dell Inspiron 5150. I have dual head workign excellently with my attached external LCD. Find below my xorg.conf. Notice that I have 2 server layouts, and 2 device sections. This is done so I can easily be in single-head mode when my laptop is not at my desk. Put the following into you ~/.bashrc (or for whatever shell you use):

[code]

alias single="startx -- -layout Single"

alias dual="startx -- -layout Dual"

[code]

Then running `dual` or `single` launches X with appropriate layout.

Important to note in the config: Lok at the MetaModes and resolutions, in my case the 1400x1050 is my internal LCD, and the 1280x1024 is the external LCD. In first device section, there is a 800x600, NULL metamode, this is so that when running a game (ET), at 800x600, the driver will shut off the Internal LCD, and change resolution on the external automatically, it alows returns to regular mode upon game exit.

[code]

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Dual"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice "USB_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

	InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice "USB_Keyboard" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Single"

	Screen      0  "Screen1" 0 0

	InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice "USB_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

	InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice "USB_Keyboard" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

#	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "inspiron"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB_Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "event"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

    Option      "LeftEdge"      "1900"

    Option      "RightEdge"     "5400"

    Option      "TopEdge"       "1900"

    Option      "BottomEdge"    "4000"

    Option      "FingerLow"     "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"    "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"    "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"    "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.10"

    Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB_Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier "Monitor0"

	VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        Option     "NoLogo" "true"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        Option     "NvAGP" "1"             	# <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"  	# <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors" "DFP, CRT"	#<str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel" "true"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties" 	# <str>

        Option     "TwinView" "true"          	# [<bool>]

        Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"	# <str>

        Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-81"	# <str>

        Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-75"	# <str>

        Option     "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1400x1050; 800x600, NULL; NULL, NULL"	# <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "GeForce FX Go5200"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        Option     "NoLogo" "true"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        Option     "NvAGP" "1"             	# <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"  	# <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors" "DFP, CRT"	#<str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel" "true"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties" 	# <str>

        #Option     "TwinView" "true"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-81"	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-75"	# <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1400x1050"	# <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card1"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "GeForce FX Go5200"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes "1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen1"

	Device     "Card1"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes "1400x1050"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

[/code]

[/code]

----------

## ndrake

Thanks, artoo.

I was having trouble getting TwinView working with my 5150.  Thanks to your config, it is now working properly!

----------

